

Show HN: My startup's first product - Trello for Sales - cmadan
http://www.clinchpad.com

======
cmadan
Hi, this is my startup's first product. It is basically Trello for Sales. I
needed something to track sales for another application that I worked on and
found the solutions in the market to be not 'lean' enough. It differentiates
from run of the mill CRMs by focusing only on the sales process with the
pipeline view that allows you to visualize your sales funnel and see where the
leads are.

We're bootstrapping out of New Delhi, India since I quit my job in New York
City and moved to New Delhi so that my savings could have a longer runaway.
Appreciate the feedback guys!

------
egomaksab
Looks similar to Pipedrive <http://www.pipedrive.com/en-US>

~~~
cmadan
Yes I agree it is quite similar, I discovered this application while doing
market research. However, there are a couple of features that I have planned
which will differentiate - such as a tighter email/Gmail integration.

Also, there is definitely space for both ClinchPad and Pipedrive to coexist.

~~~
egomaksab
Yep, just pointed out because I stumbled on Pipedrive. And actually Pipedrive
was released before Trello.

~~~
cmadan
That is interesting. Pipedrive has definitely done a good job so far!

------
kawera
We may be interested but I have 3 questions:

1 - Gmail integration is a strong point but security is a major concern. How
do you intent to do it?

2 - Your signup form doesn't use SSL. When?

3 - Is there a way to export my data?

Anyway, congrats for shipping!

~~~
cmadan
1\. We'll be using a third party to do Gmail integration (context.io) and
won't store any information beyond what is necessary. My email is below if you
have any specific concerns.

2\. It is on the cards, should be there by mid February.

3\. An API is also on the cards, should be there by mid February.

You can reach out to me at cheenu@clinchpad.com if you want to discuss
further, especially about plans for Gmail integration! We have some neat
ideas.

------
businessleads
Really love the simplicity of it. Salesforce is often overkill and the design
is uninspiring.

Best of luck.

~~~
cmadan
Thanks. We're focused on making it more and more simple and adding new
features to it in a way that they remain out of the way. Love to hear any
suggestions about how the UX and UI can be improved, that is my favorite part
of working on it. :)

~~~
businessleads
One thing: when I hover over the parts of the pipeline, the tips appear at the
bottom of the screen - and are even obscured by Chrome/OSX showing the link
destinations. Why not show the tooltips right by the mouse-over?

~~~
cmadan
Great suggestion! I totally missed this thanks to the fact my gigantic 27''
iMac has sufficient padding between the link destination and tips but I see
the issue on my MacBook 13''.

Tooltips are already used up in some cases, such as showing the user names in
case of users and showing the stage names in case of stages (sometimes they're
long and truncated so tooltips are neccesary) so using tooltips won't be
possible.

I'll quickfix it with some padding shortly, and we'll have a little discussion
on whats a better way to implement the tips.

------
omadruga
Very nice. Gmail integration is a must. Also support for several pipelines
would be interesting too...

~~~
cmadan
Thanks! Yes, we are working on Gmail integration and we're going to do it
intelligently so that ClinchPad is smart enough to attach your incoming mail
to the correct lead.

Thanks for the suggestion for multiple pipelines. Wasn't really sure whether
people would need that as it is single purpose vs. something like Trello which
is multi-purpose. I've added it as a proposal to our issue tracker though and
we'll implement if we get requests from the users.

------
rohitsethi
Looks good . What are the features in pipeline and how do u want to
differentiate ?

~~~
cmadan
We're looking to roll out clever GMail/email integration, beautiful reports
and iPhone application shortly.

We're basically carving a niche for ourselves in the CRM space by focusing on
one thing - the sales pipeline and doing it well. This is evident from the
fact when you load the main screen, you see your sales funnel visualize and
you can change around the stages, add leads and drag and drop users to assign.

------
nodemaker
Looks interesting. How long did it take you to build that?

~~~
cmadan
I built it in about five weeks and since then I've been adding new features
and optimizing the UX. Its week 7 now and still fun!

------
lmg643
looks interesting. how does this compare to competing options? i've been
looking at zoho CRM, and pipeline looks interesting as well.

~~~
cmadan
ZohoCRM, Salesforce and similar apps are traditional CRM applications. They've
been around for awhile and they cover all bases.

ClinchPad is focused on a single thing - your sales pipeline. This is evident
from the main screen - create, delete, edit stages and leads and assign users
to leads using a rich UI. It is 'lean' in sense that it is built freelancers,
web consultancies, brokers and other people who don't need really advanced
features such as sales forecasting (which is the domain that Salesforce and
ZohoCRM covers).

